# ما معنى كلمة طبيعة واقنوم  واين ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس



## Mor Antonios (25 أبريل 2009)

*ما معنى كلمة طبيعة واقنوم*​ 
*واين ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس*​ 
*(بحث ينشر لأول مرة على النت أهديه لمنتديات الكنيسة)*​ 
*يقول بعض المشككين إن كلمة أقنوم وطبيعة لم تذكر في الكتاب المقدس، لا بالنسخة اليونانية ولا بالنسخة الانكليزية أو العربية.. وبعضهم يقول إنها مصطلحات لاهوتية لنفهم الثالوث بمعنى أعمق؟.*
*طبعا هذا منطق اعوج يلم عن جهل تام بأصل هذه الكلمة ومصدرها.. فالكلمة هي سريانية الأصل ومن البديهي إننا لن نجدها إلا في النسخة السريانية للكتاب المقدس..طبعا سأورد الشواهد الكتابية السريانية التي ذكر فيها كلمة أقنوم في نهاية البحث...*
*لكن بدايةً أحب أن اشرح معنى كلمة طبيعة و أقنوم:*
*شرح القديس مار فلكيسينوس المنبجي الطبيعة و الأقنوم بالشكل البسيط التالي:*
*- الطبيعة: *
*- هناك عدة أنواع للطبائع منها:*
*الطبيعة الإلهية، والطبيعة بشرية، والطبيعة نباتية، والطبيعة حيوانية.*
*فالطبيعة البشرية: تشمل البشر كلهم بكافة عروقهم وألوانهم وجنسياتهم، فهي تخص كل مخلوق بشري.*
*والطبيعة النباتية: تشمل كل صنوف النباتات إن كانت أشجاراً مثمرة أو حشائش أو بقوُل...الخ، فالكل يدخل تحت تصنيف الطبيعة النباتية.*
*والطبيعة الحيوانية: تشمل جميع صنوف وأنواع الحيوانات، الدابة منها أو الطائرة أو الزاحفة...الخ.*

*إذا الطبيعة تشمل كل صنف من ذات الجنس.*

*- الأقنوم:*
*تكلمنا عن الطبيعة البشرية التي تشمل كل صنف من ذات الجنس كما قلنا سابقاً ، لكن ماذا لو أردت أن أتكلم عن شخص بذاته في هذه الطبيعة مثلا عن مور انطونيوس أو عن بطرس أو جورج..بحد ذاتهم الذين هم من الطبيعة البشرية...هنا إن تكلمت مع مور انطونيوس فانا تكلمت مع شخص بعينه وذاته في الطبيعة البشرية وهو مور انطونيوس دون سواه من البشر.. وهذا هو الأقنوم .*
*إذا الطبيعة تشمل كل الصنف من ذات الجنس، بينما إن حددت شخص بذاته من هذه الطبيعة لكي أخاطبه مثل مور انطونيوس أو بطرس أو جورج) فانا هنا حددت أقنوم.. أي شخص بعينة وذاته دون سواه.*

*- كذلك الأمر بالنسبة للطبيعة النباتية والحيوانية:*
*فالطبيعة النباتية:*
*تشمل كل صنوف النباتات..لكن إذا تكلمت عن شجرة البرتقال مثلاً..فأنا هنا حدد شئ بذاته من الطبيعة النباتية وهذا هو الأقنوم (أي شجرة البرتقال دون غيرها من الأشجار).*

*أما بالنسبة للطبيعة الإلهية:*
*فالطبيعة الإلهية هي الله الرب الإله الخالق الذي نعبده. لان الله واحد لا شريك له وهو غير قابل للتعددية لان التعدد دليل التقسيم والكثرة، و حيث وجد التعدد التغت الوحدة. فالله واحد.*
*والطبيعة الإلهية بحسب إيماننا المسيحي هي الله الآب، الله الابن، الله الروح القدس..اله واحد وليس ثلاثة.*
*فنحن عندما نقول إن الله واحد نقصد هو واحد لا شريك له. وعندما نقول إن الابن واحد أي هو كلمة الله الواحد نفسه وليس آخر ولا شريك معه ، *
*وكذلك الروح القدس واحد أي هو روح الله نفسه الواحد الأحد ولا شريك له.*
*إذا هم واحد واله واحد...فرقم واحد ليس من اجل التعددية والجمع لكي نخرج بناتج ثلاثة، بل هو دليل وحدانية تامة. فهو الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم.*

*وكما قلت سابقا إذا وجد التعدد التغت الوحدة، وهذا مناقض لعقيدتنا المسيحية...بينما إذا وجدت الوحدة التغت التعددية وهذا هو إيماننا المسيحي بالله الواحد.*

*بعد هذا ا لشرح البسيط للطبيعة و الأقنوم سأورد لكم التعبيرات اللاهوتية العميقة عن ذلك: *
*1- الطبيعة :وتطلق على ماهيةالشيء أي حقيقته أو جوهره.*
*فمثلا عندما نقول:*
*الله أي الله ذاته ( الطبيعةالإلهية).*
*الانسان ذاته ( الطبيعة الانسانية).*
*النبات ذاته( الطبيعةالنباتية).*
*وقد تكون مشتركة هذه الطبيعة بين كثيرين أي بين أكثر من عنصر أوأكثر من شيء.*
*- فالله ثلاثة أقانيم ولكن الأقانيم الثلاثة لها طبيعة واحدة, الانسان: فهناك المليارات من الناس ولكن لكل انسان أقنومه وذاته وشخصه الخاص به والمختلف عن الاخرين ولكن الناس أجمعين مشتركين حقا في الطبيعة الانسانية.*
*- إن هذه الأعراض أو الخصائص من أقنوم وذات وشكل وشخص موجودة ضمنا في الطبيعة.*

*2- الأقنوم :أي قيام الشيء بذاته , فالأقنوم هو جوهر روحي شخصي لطبيعة قابلة للإشتراك بكثيرين شأنه أن يقيمها بذاته ويحجز عن الإشتراك أي الأقنوم هو الذي يميز الأشخاص وحتى ولو كانوا من طبيعة واحدةعن بعضهم.*
** الأقنوم يعني بالسريانية: (ܩܢܘܡܐقنومو) وهي كلمة سريانية تعني الجوهر المخصوص بالشيء أو الطبيعة المخصوصة بخاصة وهي ( كلمة الأقنوم) أعم من الشخص إذ تتناول الخالق والمخلوق معا أما الشخص **(ܦܪܨܘܦܐفرصوفو) يتناول المخلوق فقط.*
** فإن تخصصت الذات أو الطبيعة أو الجوهر كانت الأقنوما ,أما إذا تعينت الصفةكانت شخصا.*

** يقول العلامة السرياني والمؤرخ الكبير ابن العبري في تعريف الأقنومو الطبيعة:*
*" في عرفنا نحن الكنسيين أن كل جوهر طبيعة ,وكل طبيعة جوهر لأن الطبيعة عندنا لا تحمل على الأعراض ( لا تتغير) ولكن الأعراض قائمة في الطبيعةوالطبيعة إما عامة أو خاصة فالطبيعة الخاصة تسمى اقنوما فلا يمكن وجود طبيعة بدون أقنوم فعلا إنما في الكينونة فقط أما الأقانيم الكثيرة فليس من المستحيل أن توجد في طبيعة عامة تجمعهم".*


**نلخص ما سبق بما يلي:*
*الأقانيم الثلاثة هم الآب والأبن والروح القدس:*
*فالآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر (الطبيعة الإلهية)، وهو الأصل من حيث الأقنوم.*
*والأبن هو الله من حيث الجوهر (الطبيعة الإلهية)، وهو المولود من حيث الأقنوم.*
*والروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر (الطبيعة الإلهية)، وهو المنيثق من حيث الأقنوم.*


*ذكر كلمة الاقنوم في مواضع كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس السرياني لأن اصل الكلمة كما قلنا سابقا هو سرياني*
*وهذا سايت للكتاب المقدس الفشيطا بالنص السرياني، الذي يعود للقرن الثاني الميلادي اضعه لكي يدخل الباحث عليه ويتأكد من الشواهد ومصداقيتها،فبعد الدخول للسايت اختر اللغة الارامية وقارنها بالنصوص التي وضعتها تحت.*
*طبعاً ساضع النص السرياني وتحته النص العربي من اجل المقارنة وسالون كلمة اقنوم باللون الاحمر وكذلك المعنى المترجم للغة العربية ايضا:
http://biblos.com/*

- 26ܐܰܝܟ݁ܰܢܳܐܓ݁ܶܝܪܕ݁ܠܰܐܒ݂ܳܐܐܺܝܬ݂ܚܰܝܶܐ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܗܳܟ݂ܰܢܳܐܝܰܗ݈ܒ݂ܐܳܦ݂ܠܰܒ݂ܪܳܐܕ݁ܢܶܗܘܽܘܢܚܰܝܶܐ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ܂(يو 5: 26).
26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.(يو 5: 26).

- 17ܝܶܫܽܘܥܕ݁ܶܝܢܕ݁ܝܳܕ݂ܰܥܗ݈ܘܳܐܡܰܚܫܒ݂ܳܬ݂ܗܽܘܢܐܶܡܰܪܠܗܽܘܢܟ݁ܽܠܡܰܠܟ݁ܽܘܕ݁ܬ݂ܶܬ݂ܦ݁ܰܠܰܓ݂ܥܰܠܢܰܦ݂ܫܳܗܬ݁ܶܚܪܰܒ݂ܘܒ݂ܰܝܬ݁ܳܐܕ݁ܥܰܠ ܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܡܶܬ݂ܦ݁ܰܠܰܓ݂ܢܶܦ݁ܶܠ܂(لو 11: 17).
17 فعلم افكارهم وقال لهم كل مملكة منقسمة على ذاتها تخرب.وبيت منقسم على بيت يسقط.(لو 11: 17).

-15ܘܰܒ݂ܥܶܠܕ݁ܒ݂ܳܒ݂ܽܘܬ݂ܳܐܒ݁ܒ݂ܶܣܪܶܗܘܢܳܡܽܘܣܳܐܕ݁ܦ݂ܽܘܩܳܕ݂ܶܐܒ݁ܦ݂ܽܘܩܕ݁ܳܢܰܘܗ݈ܝܒ݁ܰܛܶܠܕ݁ܠܰܬ݂ܪܰܝܗܽܘܢܢܶܒ݂ܪܶܐ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܠܚܰܕ݂ܒ݁ܰܪܢܳܫܳܐܚܰܕ݂݈ܬ݂ܳܐܘܰܥܒ݂ܰܕ݂ܫܰܝܢܳܐ܂( افسس 2: 15).
15 اي العداوة.مبطلا بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه انسانا واحدا جديدا صانعا سلاما.(افسس 2: 15).

- 3ܕ݁ܗܽܘܝܽܘܨܶܡܚܳܐܕ݁ܫܽܘܒ݂ܚܶܗܘܨܰܠܡܳܐܕ݁ܺܐܝܬ݂ܽܘܬ݂ܶܗܘܰܐܚܺܝܕ݂ܟ݁ܽܠܒ݁ܚܰܝܠܳܐܕ݁ܡܶܠܬ݂ܶܗܘܗܽܘ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܥܒ݂ܰܕ݂ܕ݁ܽܘܟ݁ܳܝܳܐܕ݁ܰܚܛܳܗܰܝܢܘܺܝܬ݂ܶܒ݂ܥܰܠܝܰܡܺܝܢܳܐܕ݁ܪܰܒ݁ܽܘܬ݂ܳܐܒ݁ܰܡܪܰܘܡܶܐ܂(عب 1: 3).

- 3 الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي. (عب 1: 3).

- 28ܗܳܟ݂ܰܢܳܐܐܳܦ݂ܡܫܺܝܚܳܐܚܕ݂ܳܐܙܒ݂ܰܢܐܶܬ݂ܩܰܪܰܒ݂ܘ ܒ݂ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܕ݁ܒ݂ܰܚܚܛܳܗܶܐܕ݁ܣܰܓ݁ܺܝܶܐܐܕ݁ܬ݂ܰܪܬ݁ܶܝܢܕ݁ܶܝܢܙܰܒ݂ܢܺܝܢܕ݁ܠܳܐܚܛܳܗܺܝܢܡܶܬ݂ܚܙܶܐܠܚܰܝܰܝܗܽܘܢܕ݁ܰܐܝܠܶܝܢܕ݁ܰܡܣܰܟ݁ܶܝܢܠܶܗ܂(عب 9: 28).
- 28 هكذا المسيح ايضا بعدما قدّم مرة (الكلام عائد على ذات المسيح) لكي يحمل خطايا كثيرين سيظهر ثانية بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه.(عب 9: 28).

-1ܢܳܡܽܘܣܳܐܓ݁ܶܝܪܛܶܠܳܢܺܝܬ݂ܳܐܐܺܝܬ݂ܗ݈ܘܳܐܒ݁ܶܗܕ݁ܛܳܒ݂ܳܬ݂ܳܐܕ݁ܰܥܬ݂ܺܝܕ݂ܳܢܠܳܐܗ݈ܘܳܐ ܩܢܽܘܡܳܐ ܕ݁ܺܝܠܗܶܝܢܕ݁ܨܶܒ݂ܘܳܬ݂ܳܐܡܶܛܽܠܗܳܢܳܐܟ݁ܰܕ݂ܒ݁ܟ݂ܽܠܫܢܳܐܗܶܢܽܘܢܟ݁ܰܕ݂ܗܶܢܽܘܢܕ݁ܶܒ݂ܚܶܐܡܶܬ݂ܩܰܪܒ݂ܺܝܢܗ݈ܘܰܘܠܳܐܡܶܡܬ݂ܽܘܡܐܶܫܟ݁ܰܚܘܕ݁ܢܶܓ݂ܡܪܽܘܢܠܰܐܝܠܶܝܢܕ݁ܰܡܩܰܪܒ݂ܺܝܢܠܗܽܘܢ܂(عب 10: 1).
- 1 لان الناموس اذ له ظل الخيرات العتيدة لا نفس صورة الاشياء لا يقدر ابدا بنفس الذبائح كل سنة التي يقدمونها على الدوام ان يكمّل الذين يتقدمون.(عب 10: 1).

- 15ܘܒ݂ܰܫܠܳܚܦ݁ܰܓ݂ܪܶܗܦ݁ܰܪܣܺܝܠܰܐܪܟ݂ܰܘܣܘܰܠܫܰܠܺܝܛܳܢܶܐܘܰܐܒ݂ܗܶܬ݂ܐܶܢܽܘܢܓ݁ܰܠܝܳܐܝܺܬ݂ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ܂(كولوسي 2: 15).
- 15 اذ جرد الرياسات والسلاطين اشهرهم جهارا ظافرا بهم فيه(الكلام عائد على ذات المسيح).(كولوسي 2: 15).
بعد سرد هذه الشواهد نرى ان كلمة اقنوم تأتي بمعنى ذاته، نفسه،وهذه المعاني مرتبطه مع اسم المسيح ذاته وشخصه هو.


----------



## ava bishoy son (25 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا اخى Mor Antonios 
على الموضوع الرائع
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 أبريل 2009)

abanoubchrist قال:


> *شكرا اخى mor antonios*​
> *على الموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


* شكرا لك والرب يباركك:16_14_21:*​


----------



## kimo14th (25 أبريل 2009)

نحن لسنا فى حاجه  الى الترجمات اى كانت 

فالكلمه السليمه والتى يجب استخدامها هى (هيبوستاسيس) وهى موجوده بالطبع فى الاصل اليونانى 

والا تكن كل شروحات الاباء متعلقه بكلمه وهميه 
*
**فى رساله العبرانيين (بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره) 

كلمه جوهره هى كلمه هيبوستاسيس وان كانت مترجمه خطا الى جوهر بل يلزم ترجمتها الى اقنوم

ولهذا استعمل الاباء الكلمه دائما مع الشروحات الفلسفيه التى كاوا يقدمونها لمعنى هذه الكلمه 
*

*الاب متى المسكين فى كتابه القديس اثناسيوس فى الباب الثانى بعنوان شرح المصطلحات اللاهوتيه* قام بشرح هذه الكلمه وغيرها من الكلمات الهامه 

مثل جوهر وطبيعه الخ .. 


تحياتى .. وشكرا اخى *Mor Antonios على الموضوع الهام 
*


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 أبريل 2009)

kimo14th قال:


> نحن لسنا فى حاجه الى الترجمات اى كانت
> 
> فالكلمه السليمه والتى يجب استخدامها هى (هيبوستاسيس) وهى موجوده بالطبع فى الاصل اليونانى
> 
> ...


*عزيزي انا لا اتكلم عن كلمة يونانية في موضوع الشبهة ولا عن معنى كلمة جوهر بل عن كلمة سريانية انكر المسلمين وجودها وهي كلمة اقنوم ( ܩܢܽܘܡܳܐ) السريانية الاصل ...فاحببت ان اوضح للكل اننا لا نضع مصطلحات بل الكلمة موجوده بالاصل السرياني ( **ܩܢܽܘܡܳܐ)* وفي اقدم النسخ ..*كما ان كلمة هيبوستاسيس التي لا دخل لها بموضوع البحث التي ذكرتها حضرتك موجودة بالنص اليوناني وكلمة نفس او ذات (اقنوم) موجوده بالترجمة العربية ...فلا اعرف ما دخل توضيحك بصُلب معنى كلمة اقنوم أو بالبحث الذي قدمته؟؟؟...وشكرا لمحبتك*


----------



## Fadie (25 أبريل 2009)

كيمو

لا ترجمة النص فى العبرانيين هى جوهره. كلمة هيبوستاسيس لها تاريخ طويل من تطور معناها و إستخدامها. قاموس كيتل شرح الموضوع بالتفصيل بيتهيألى عندك.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 أبريل 2009)

*بحث رائع استاذي موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ديما بنتعلم منك ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعيش وتكتبلنا *


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 أبريل 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *بحث رائع استاذي موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ديما بنتعلم منك ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعيش وتكتبلنا *


*شكر لك اخي الحبيب اغريغوريوس والرب يباركك :16_14_21:*​


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2009)

كثيراً ما سمعنا هذا الذي يشكك في أصل كلمة أقنوم و أصلها في العقيدة المسيحية
حقيقة وجود لفظة الأقنوم في التراجم السيريانية موضوع مُهم الإشارة إليه, ا يوضح أصل هذا اللفظ و سبب إستخدامه في العقيدة المسيحية.

النصوص التي المشارة اليها يا أستاذ  ‏*Mor Antonios* هي نصوص أعتبرها من المستوى التي تحتاج لشخص قارئ و فاهم للعقيدة المسيحية ليفهم معناها و قصدها, فمن يرفض عقيدة الثالوث من الكتاب المقدس يحتاج الى قراءة مُجددة لنصوص العهد الجديد..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 أبريل 2009)

My Rock قال:


> كثيراً ما سمعنا هذا الذي يشكك في أصل كلمة أقنوم و أصلها في العقيدة المسيحية
> حقيقة وجود لفظة الأقنوم في التراجم السيريانية موضوع مُهم الإشارة إليه, ا يوضح أصل هذا اللفظ و سبب إستخدامه في العقيدة المسيحية.
> 
> النصوص التي المشارة اليها يا أستاذ ‏*Mor Antonios* هي نصوص أعتبرها من المستوى التي تحتاج لشخص قارئ و فاهم للعقيدة المسيحية ليفهم معناها و قصدها, فمن يرفض عقيدة الثالوث من الكتاب المقدس يحتاج الى قراءة مُجددة لنصوص العهد الجديد..
> ...


*شكرا لك اخي الحبيب My Rock لقد تعمدت ان اضع النص السرياني ومن الترجمة المعروفة بالفشيطا Peshitta التي تعود للقرن الثاني لكي تكون مرجع لكل دارس جاد وباحث عن الحق.*
*الرب يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك :16_14_21:*​


----------



## kimo14th (26 أبريل 2009)

mor antonios قال:


> *عزيزي انا لا اتكلم عن كلمة يونانية في موضوع الشبهة ولا عن معنى كلمة جوهر بل عن كلمة سريانية انكر المسلمين وجودها وهي كلمة اقنوم ( ܩܢܽܘܡܳܐ) السريانية الاصل ...فاحببت ان اوضح للكل اننا لا نضع مصطلحات بل الكلمة موجوده بالاصل السرياني ( **ܩܢܽܘܡܳܐ)* وفي اقدم النسخ ..*كما ان كلمة هيبوستاسيس التي لا دخل لها بموضوع البحث التي ذكرتها حضرتك موجودة بالنص اليوناني وكلمة نفس او ذات (اقنوم) موجوده بالترجمة العربية ...فلا اعرف ما دخل توضيحك بصُلب معنى كلمة اقنوم أو بالبحث الذي قدمته؟؟؟...وشكرا لمحبتك*




اخى مار انطونيوس ماقصدته هو ان بفرض عدم وجود كلمه اقنوم فى الترجمات من الاساس 

فالشبهه غير قائمه ايضا لان كلمه اقنوم ماهى الا محاوله ترجمه الكلمه اليونانيه هيبوستاسيس 

وهى مكونه من مقطعين هيبو , ستاسيس بمعنى مايقوم على الشىء 

او  ربما كما ذكرت انت * الأقنوم :أي قيام الشيء بذاته


*


----------



## kimo14th (26 أبريل 2009)

Fadie قال:


> كيمو
> 
> لا ترجمة النص فى العبرانيين هى جوهره. كلمة هيبوستاسيس لها تاريخ طويل من تطور معناها و إستخدامها. قاموس كيتل شرح الموضوع بالتفصيل بيتهيألى عندك.




ازاى يا فادى ؟ النص بيقول رسم جوهره 

او حرفيا : صوره طبق الاصل للجوهر .. فكده المعنى يتفهم جوهرين ؟ 

وتقريبا كل الترجمات مترجمه الكلمه دى person 

مفيش ولا ترجمه كاتباها essence ? ولو ان فى سترونج من ضمن المعانى essence !

وضح اكتر بقى من كيتل عشان مستبتش البرامج لسه


----------



## Mor Antonios (26 أبريل 2009)

kimo14th قال:


> اخى مار انطونيوس ماقصدته هو ان بفرض عدم وجود كلمه اقنوم فى الترجمات من الاساس
> 
> فالشبهه غير قائمه ايضا لان كلمه اقنوم ماهى الا محاوله ترجمه الكلمه اليونانيه هيبوستاسيس
> 
> ...


 *اخي المبارك kimo14th لا استطيع ان افرض عدم وجود كلمة اقنوم لانها امر واقع وهي موجوده بلفظها وتسخدمها كل الكنائس الشرقية وممكن الغربية أيضاً.*
*اما بالنسبة لكلمة هيبوستاسيس  فهي لا مجال لمناقشتها هنا لاننا سنخرج حينها من جوهر وصُلب البحث الى النقاش بصحة الترجمة؟ ....الخ.. وشكرا لتعب محبتك.*


----------



## صوت الرب (26 أبريل 2009)

بحث أكثر من رائع حبيبي مار أنطونيوس
شكرا لكتابته هنا ...
الرب يباركك و يستخدمك للدفاع عن كلمته المقدسة


----------



## Fadie (26 أبريل 2009)

> ازاى يا فادى ؟ النص بيقول رسم جوهره
> 
> او حرفيا : صوره طبق الاصل للجوهر .. فكده المعنى يتفهم جوهرين ؟
> 
> ...


 
كيمو:

اولاً مش مسموح لسؤال لاهوتى ان يوقف بحث تاريخى. بشكل عام، مش من حقك انك تكذب التاريخ عشان انت مؤمن بعصمة الكتاب المقدس.

ثانياً ازاى يعنى جوهرين و انت قايل بنفسك ان النص معناه ان المسيح هو صورة الجوهر؟ هو بولس لما بيقول عن المسيح انه صورة الله، يبقى بيقصد ايه بالظبط؟ ان فى جوهرين؟ ولا ان المسيح هو صورة الله؟ لازم نحدد الأول الكتاب بيقصد ايه لما بيقول عن المسيح انه صورة الله. كلام بولس فى فيلبى شرحه بشكل مُقنع جداً.

نقطة تانية مهمة: ايه الفرق بين لما الكتاب يقول عن المسيح انه صورة الله، و بين لما يقول عن آدم ان الله خلقه على صورته؟ مهو اصل آدم الأول و آدم التانى شخصين مختلفين طبيعياً، بس الإتنين متوازيين فى الخط. لأن آدم الأول خُلق على صورة الله، اى المسيح. الكتاب بيوضح بعد كدة كيفية الخلق دى بأنه على شبهه كمثاله. المسيح كصورة الله و الصورة الإلهية فى الإنسان موضوعين مرتبطين ببعض جداً، افتكر ستيفن ممكن يشرحهولك كويس جداًَ.


----------



## Mor Antonios (27 أبريل 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> بحث أكثر من رائع حبيبي مار أنطونيوس
> شكرا لكتابته هنا ...
> الرب يباركك و يستخدمك للدفاع عن كلمته المقدسة


* شكرا لك اخي المبارك الرب يقويك ويباركك*​


----------



## holiness (27 أبريل 2009)

بحث و رد جميل 

و ربنا يباركك اخي الحبيب


----------



## Mor Antonios (27 أبريل 2009)

holiness قال:


> بحث و رد جميل
> 
> و ربنا يباركك اخي الحبيب


* شكرا لك الرب يباركك:16_14_21:*​


----------



## bashaeran (27 أبريل 2009)

*تحية قلبية اخ العزيز موضوعك حول الاقانيم او الاقنوم هو دليل على مدى ادراكك وتحملك لمسولية . اكيد ما مثكور في الانجيل لكن اجتهاد الاهوتين القدامى هو من اوجدتهم  وخاصة ابان التبشير بعد مار ادى ومار ماري الى ف المنطقة الشرقية اي ما بين النهرين وهناك تم ايجاد وسيلة لكي يدرك اهل المناطق بالمعاني وتقبل الايمان . وطبعا اهل ما بين النهرين هم من عروق البابلين *


----------



## Mor Antonios (27 أبريل 2009)

bashaeran قال:


> *تحية قلبية اخ العزيز موضوعك حول الاقانيم او الاقنوم هو دليل على مدى ادراكك وتحملك لمسولية . اكيد ما مثكور في الانجيل لكن اجتهاد الاهوتين القدامى هو من اوجدتهم وخاصة ابان التبشير بعد مار ادى ومار ماري الى ف المنطقة الشرقية اي ما بين النهرين وهناك تم ايجاد وسيلة لكي يدرك اهل المناطق بالمعاني وتقبل الايمان . وطبعا اهل ما بين النهرين هم من عروق البابلين *


*شكرا لك اخي العزيز...وهل هناك من يستطيع ان يخفي او يتنكر لحضارة وايمان شعوب ما بين النهرين وجهادهم المبارك...الرب يباركك وشكرا لمشاركتك.*


----------



## fouad78 (27 أبريل 2009)

موضوعك بجد رائع وهو واضح كثير باللغة السريانية
ووضع المقارنة بين الترجمة العربية والسرياني أمر جميل جدا يقرب المعنى كثيرا​ 
ܡܳܪܝܳܐ ܢܚܰܝܠܳܟܼ ​


----------



## Mor Antonios (28 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> موضوعك بجد رائع وهو واضح كثير باللغة السريانية
> 
> ووضع المقارنة بين الترجمة العربية والسرياني أمر جميل جدا يقرب المعنى كثيرا​
> 
> ܡܳܪܝܳܐ ܢܚܰܝܠܳܟܼ ​


 
*ةودي لك آحوني*
* شكرا لك اخي الحبيب والرب يباركك :16_14_21:*​


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2009)

فعلا" موضوع مهم .....شكرا" أخي لتعبك..


----------



## Mor Antonios (28 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> فعلا" موضوع مهم .....شكرا" أخي لتعبك..


_ شكرا لك والرب يباركك_​


----------



## Mor Antonios (6 مايو 2009)

*الرب يبارك الجميع:16_4_16:*​


----------



## souqrat (7 مايو 2009)

ذكر فى البحث كمثال أن الطبيعة البشرية تشمل كل البشر ولكن إذا أردت الكلام عن شخص بذاته فهذا هو الأقنوم أى أن كل إنسان يعتبر أقنوم فى الطبيعة البشرية . والسؤال هل ترى أن البشر كلهم (واحد) ؟
تحياتى لكم


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 مايو 2009)

souqrat قال:


> ذكر فى البحث كمثال أن الطبيعة البشرية تشمل كل البشر ولكن إذا أردت الكلام عن شخص بذاته فهذا هو الأقنوم أى أن كل إنسان يعتبر أقنوم فى الطبيعة البشرية . والسؤال هل ترى أن البشر كلهم (واحد) ؟
> تحياتى لكم


*كل انسان يُعتبر اقنوم بالطبيعة البشرية لكن ليس كل الناس لهم اقنوم واحد .فهم واحد من حيث الطبيعة ومتميزون من حيث الاقنوم،، فكل انسان يتميز باقنومة عن الاخر..فالاقنوم هو الشخص بذاته ونفسه.. هو بعينه.*
*الاختلاف بين الطبيعة البشرية والإلهية هو ان البشر يُعدو بلمليارات ...بينما في الطبيعة الإلهية الامر مختلف، فالله واحد ،وليس عندنا الهة تُعد بالمليارت.*
*ارجو منك قراءة البحث مرة اخرى لتتضح لك الفكرة عن ما المقصود بالطبيعة وما هو الاقنوم....وشكر لك والرب يباركك.*


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر أخوي وحبيبي مور انتونيوس
موضوع رائع وأمثلة بسيطة يستطيع الكل فهمها
موران عاموخ حبيبي​


----------



## Mor Antonios (10 مايو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> ألف شكر أخوي وحبيبي مور انتونيوس​
> موضوع رائع وأمثلة بسيطة يستطيع الكل فهمها
> 
> موران عاموخ حبيبي​


* تودي لوخ احوني *
*شكرا لك اخي الحبيب :16_14_21:*​


----------



## souqrat (11 مايو 2009)

mor antonios قال:


> *كل انسان يُعتبر اقنوم بالطبيعة البشرية لكن ليس كل الناس لهم اقنوم واحد .فهم واحد من حيث الطبيعة ومتميزون من حيث الاقنوم،، فكل انسان يتميز باقنومة عن الاخر..فالاقنوم هو الشخص بذاته ونفسه.. هو بعينه.*
> *الاختلاف بين الطبيعة البشرية والإلهية هو ان البشر يُعدو بلمليارات ...بينما في الطبيعة الإلهية الامر مختلف، فالله واحد ،وليس عندنا الهة تُعد بالمليارت.*
> *ارجو منك قراءة البحث مرة اخرى لتتضح لك الفكرة عن ما المقصود بالطبيعة وما هو الاقنوم....وشكر لك والرب يباركك.*



فى بداية الخليقة لم يكن البشر بالمليارات إذاً فليس هذا هو المقياس أنا أقصد أن أقنوم الأب هو أقنوم بذاته وكذلك الابن وكذلك الروح القدس فالأمثلة التى ذكرتها فى بحثك نفهم منها أن الأقنوم ذات مستقلة عن باقى الأقانيم فكيف تستطيع أن تعتبرها كلها واحد وإن اعتبرنا أنها واحد من حيث طبيعتها الإلهية فمعنى هذا أنه كما أن عندنا بشر متعددون فى الطبيعة البشرية يوجد آلهة متعددون فى الطبيعة الإلهية .
أرجو توضيح هذه النقطة لأهميتها كما أتمنى عدم الحذف بدعوى أن السؤال يخالف العقيدة المسيحية لأنه من الطبيعى وجود اختلاف فى الفكر ولهذا أسأل


----------



## الياس السرياني (11 مايو 2009)

souqrat قال:


> فى بداية الخليقة لم يكن البشر بالمليارات إذاً فليس هذا هو المقياس
> كيف استنتجت يا أخ أن هذا ليس هو المقياس؟؟!!
> هل حينما كان آدم وحيداً لم تكُ طبيعته بشرية؟؟!!!
> هذا أولاً
> ...


لو حذف تعليقك يا صديقي فسيذكر المشرف لك السبب 
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## souqrat (11 مايو 2009)

عزيزى أنت لم ترد على أهم نقطة فى السؤال وسأبسط لك السؤال كى تستوعبه وأرجو ألا تبتعد عن هذه النقطة فى الإجابة
من المثال الذى ذكرته أننى وأبى على حد قولك بشرين إثنين ولكن طبيعتنا واحدة وهى بشرية 
فقياساً على هذا يكون الأب والابن والروح القدس آلهة ثلاثة ولكن طبيعتها واحدة وهى إلهية


----------



## Mor Antonios (11 مايو 2009)

souqrat قال:


> فى بداية الخليقة لم يكن البشر بالمليارات إذاً فليس هذا هو المقياس أنا أقصد أن أقنوم الأب هو أقنوم بذاته وكذلك الابن وكذلك الروح القدس فالأمثلة التى ذكرتها فى بحثك نفهم منها أن الأقنوم ذات مستقلة عن باقى الأقانيم فكيف تستطيع أن تعتبرها كلها واحد وإن اعتبرنا أنها واحد من حيث طبيعتها الإلهية فمعنى هذا أنه كما أن عندنا بشر متعددون فى الطبيعة البشرية يوجد آلهة متعددون فى الطبيعة الإلهية .
> أرجو توضيح هذه النقطة لأهميتها كما أتمنى عدم الحذف بدعوى أن السؤال يخالف العقيدة المسيحية لأنه من الطبيعى وجود اختلاف فى الفكر ولهذا أسأل


*عزيزي انت تقول:*


> فى بداية الخليقة لم يكن البشر بالمليارات إذاً فليس هذا هو المقياس


*اشك انك فهمت ما المقصود بالاقنوم؟*
*فاذا كان ادم لوحده ببداية الخليقة هل هذا ينفي ان آدم هو شخص بذاته وعينه ويتميز بذاته عن ذات حواء؟ ولكل منهم ذاته المتميزة عن الاخر.. القائمة كمخلوق؟؟؟*
*عزيزي عندما تكلمت ببحث عن الاقانيم واعطيت امثلة لتبسيط المفهوم عن الطبيعة البشرية والنباتية والحيوانية، كان الغرض منها ان تكون امثله واقعية بسيطة ...ولم تكن للمقارنة بالطبيعة الالهية...لاني قلت ان الله واحد والبشر ليسوا بواحد ..ارجو ان تقراء البحث بعين الباحث عن الحق وليس بعين المشكك ...فقط للنقض والشك لان عقيدتك لا تؤمن بهذا الشئ.فانا ذكرت معنى كلمة الاقنوم وقلت:*


> *- الأقنوم :أي قيام الشيء بذاته , فالأقنوم هو جوهر روحي شخصي لطبيعة قابلة للإشتراك بكثيرين شأنه أن يقيمها بذاته ويحجز عن الإشتراك أي الأقنوم هو الذي يميز الأشخاص وحتى ولو كانوا من طبيعة واحدة عن بعضهم.*


*اذا حتى ولو كان البشر ببدايةالخليقة ليسو كثر فهذا لا ينفي ان من كان على الارض كان كل منهم شخص قائم* *بذاته يتميز عن غيره من البشر.*


> التى ذكرتها فى بحثك نفهم منها أن الأقنوم ذات مستقلة عن باقى الأقانيم


*من اين اتيت بالفهم هذا؟؟ الم تقراء في البحث ان الله واحد أحد..والم تقراء هذه العبارات التي لخصتها عن البحث:*
*



إذا الطبيعة تشمل كل الصنف من ذات الجنس، بينما إن حددت شخص بذاته من هذه الطبيعة لكي أخاطبه مثل مور انطونيوس أو بطرس أو جورج) فانا هنا حددت أقنوم.. أي شخص بعينة وذاته دون سواه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*اذا ليس معنى الاقنوم ذات مستقله كما تقول، بل ذات متميزة.. التمايز بين الافراد هو المقصود.فكل شخص يتميز عن الاخر بذاته وعمله..حتى لو كان من نفس الطبيعة.
*ثم كتب بالبحث:*



> *الأقانيم الثلاثة** هم الآب والأبن والروح القدس**:*
> *فالآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر (الطبيعة الإلهية)، وهو الأصل من حيث الأقنوم.*
> *والأبن هو الله من حيث الجوهر (الطبيعة الإلهية)، وهو المولود من حيث الأقنوم.*
> *والروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر (الطبيعة الإلهية)، وهو المنيثق من حيث الأقنوم.*


*ثم انت عزيزي الفاضل تؤول ما جاء بالبحث تؤيلاً انا لم اقوله وذلك بقولك:*


> كما أن عندنا بشر متعددون فى الطبيعة البشرية يوجد آلهة متعددون فى الطبيعة الإلهية .


*الم يقرأ ما كُتب بالبحث:*


> *أما بالنسبة للطبيعة الإلهية:*
> *فالطبيعة الإلهية هي الله الرب الإله الخالق الذي نعبده. لان الله واحد لا شريك له وهو غير قابل للتعددية لان التعدد دليل التقسيم والكثرة، و حيث وجد التعدد التغت الوحدة. فالله واحد.*
> *والطبيعة الإلهية بحسب إيماننا المسيحي هي الله الآب، الله الابن، الله الروح القدس..اله واحد وليس ثلاثة.*
> *فنحن عندما نقول إن الله واحد نقصد هو واحد لا شريك له. وعندما نقول إن الابن واحد أي هو كلمة الله الواحد نفسه وليس آخر ولا شريك معه ، *
> ...


*عزيزي لو تأملت بايات الكتاب المقدس التي وضعتها بالبحث.. واعطيت فيه كلمة اقنوم لونا آخر ...لفهمت ما هو المقصود بكلمة اقنوم..*
*الملاحظ اني ردتت على تساؤلاتك من البحث نفسه...ارجو منك ان تقرئه بتأني ولا تستنتج أو تؤل كلامي خارج معناه..وايضا لا تضع مفهوما للمعنى لا يؤمن به المسيحييون وشكرا لك.*


----------



## Mor Antonios (11 مايو 2009)

*اخي elias017*
*وواضح انه يؤول الكلام حسب ايمانه هو ..لان البحث بسيط جدا ولا يترك مجالا لأي تاويل...انا انصحة بقرائةالبحث مرةاخرى بتأني...وشكرا لك اخي الحبيب على المشاركة الجيده بهذا الموضوع*


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 يونيو 2009)

*elias017:16_14_21:*​


----------



## roanyashry (21 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح

موضوع أكثر من رائع أخي العزيز مور انطونيوس

و ساضع لكم موقع للبيشيطا السريانية معربة لقراءة كلمة اقنوم بالعربي وبرؤيتها فى المخطوطات السريانية ايضا

عند الدخول فى الرابط التالى

http://dukhrana.com/peshitta/

واختيار اصحاحات من التى وضع الاخ مور انطونيوس شواهدها من اعلى

ثم نختار نضع علامة صح علىuse BFBS/UBS Peshitta text لظهور النص السرياني

وبعد كلمة transliteration نضع علامة صح على Arabic لظهور العدد السرياني معربا

أخيرا نضغط على Show me the verses من اسفل سيظهر لك النص السرياني وتعريب كل شاهد اسفله والمخطوطة بشمال الصفحة

وها هو رابط لكلمة اقنوم السريانية من الموقع

http://dukhrana.com/lexicon/word.php?adr=2:18705&font=Estrangelo+Edessa


----------



## gamma (5 يونيو 2010)

بجد بجد والله والله اشكرك الف شكر لأن لما فهمت كلةة اقنوم وانا كنت بحثت عنها لحد ما عرفت معناها وانت زدتنى تأكيد انى فهمتها صح .... اقسملك بالله الذى لا اله الا هو انى كمسلم ازدت اقتناع بدينى وان كنت اصلا مقتنع بيه ولا فى حتى ذرة شك فى كلامى ده ولكن فعلا ازدت اقتناع جدا جدا جدا بدينى ولله الحمد وانت فعلا ليك الفضل فى ده

والله والله وهو اعلم بما فى نفسى الان وهو عارف انا حاسس ايه انى ما اقصد اى حاجة ممكن تيجى فى دماغ حد منكم  ولكن فعلا اشكرك اشكرك واشكر واضع الموضوع على الرابط التالى

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...a/044-What-does-hypostasis-means-and-who.html

على انكم فعلا خلتونى ازداد ثقة فى نفسى ودينى كمسلم بعد ما قرأت الموضوعين دول .

شكرا لكم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2010)

gamma قال:


> بجد بجد والله والله اشكرك الف شكر لأن لما فهمت كلةة اقنوم وانا كنت بحثت عنها لحد ما عرفت معناها وانت زدتنى تأكيد انى فهمتها صح .... اقسملك بالله الذى لا اله الا هو انى كمسلم ازدت اقتناع بدينى وان كنت اصلا مقتنع بيه ولا فى حتى ذرة شك فى كلامى ده ولكن فعلا ازدت اقتناع جدا جدا جدا بدينى ولله الحمد وانت فعلا ليك الفضل فى ده
> 
> والله والله وهو اعلم بما فى نفسى الان وهو عارف انا حاسس ايه انى ما اقصد اى حاجة ممكن تيجى فى دماغ حد منكم  ولكن فعلا اشكرك اشكرك واشكر واضع الموضوع على الرابط التالى
> 
> ...



ماله الأخ ؟؟؟
في حد ضايقك ولا أية ؟


----------



## gamma (5 يونيو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ماله الأخ ؟؟؟
> في حد ضايقك ولا أية ؟



لا والله فى حد اسعدنى جدا  30:

ومالوش اى لازمة انك تتكلم بأسلوب تهكم عشان انا مقولتش حاجة تدعو لكده


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2010)

gamma قال:


> لا والله فى حد اسعدنى جدا  30:
> 
> ومالوش اى لازمة انك تتكلم بأسلوب تهكم عشان انا مقولتش حاجة تدعو لكده



تهكم ؟
طيب يا سيدي مادام العلم اسعدك
 يارت تقول لي عايز تعرف اية وانا اوعدك هاتفرح كتير اوى اوى اوى وهاتثق في ايمانك اكثر واكثر

احنا المهم عندنا سعادة الأعضاء . سلام عشان عندي ماتش كورة :warning::crazy_pil


----------



## gamma (5 يونيو 2010)

انا مش عاوز اعرف حاجة واشكرك على الاهتمام انا خلاص عرفت كل حاجة لوحدى وبجد شكرا 
و بجد والله فكرتنى بالكورة والله وحشانى بس هانت اخلص امتحانات وربنا يسهل 
فى واحد ساكن جنبى اسمه جرجس يعنى بنجمع كلنا ونلعب كام ماتش كده بس والله الواد فنان ابن اللذين ماشاء الله عليه .... العب انت يا عم يا بختك:d


----------



## MATTEW (5 يونيو 2010)

gamma قال:


> بجد بجد والله والله اشكرك الف شكر لأن لما فهمت كلةة اقنوم وانا كنت بحثت عنها لحد ما عرفت معناها وانت زدتنى تأكيد انى فهمتها صح .... اقسملك بالله الذى لا اله الا هو انى كمسلم ازدت اقتناع بدينى وان كنت اصلا مقتنع بيه ولا فى حتى ذرة شك فى كلامى ده ولكن فعلا ازدت اقتناع جدا جدا جدا بدينى ولله الحمد وانت فعلا ليك الفضل فى ده
> 
> والله والله وهو اعلم بما فى نفسى الان وهو عارف انا حاسس ايه انى ما اقصد اى حاجة ممكن تيجى فى دماغ حد منكم  ولكن فعلا اشكرك اشكرك واشكر واضع الموضوع على الرابط التالى
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههههههه 

شكله لسه جديد 

ربنا يشفي *


----------



## حمورابي (22 يونيو 2010)

*للرفع 
ܐܲܝܟܵܐ ܐܲܢ̄ܬ ܪܵܒܝܼ /  Mor Antonios    
ܡܲܚܢܘܼܝܼ ܝܠܝ ܡܢ ܟܬܲܒܼܘܟܼ *


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *للرفع
> ܐܲܝܟܵܐ ܐܲܢ̄ܬ ܪܵܒܝܼ /  mor antonios
> ܡܲܚܢܘܼܝܼ ܝܠܝ ܡܢ ܟܬܲܒܼܘܟܼ *




ترجم ؟؟


----------



## حمورابي (23 يونيو 2010)

*تحية
يجب المعرفة ان السيد المسيح لهُ طبيعتين فلا يجب غلط الامر او الأنحياز الى طبيعة بل ذكر الطبيعتين كما تم ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس . 

مسألة الجوهر . ( الأزلي) 
ومسألة الجسد . ( المنظور) 

1-  الطبيعة الأزلية  . . . ( اللاهوت )
2- الطبيعة الأنسانية ( الناسوت) . . . الانسان . 
بحسب اللاهوت المسيح الذي ظهر في الجسد يسوع . . 
كان نطق الله الخالق وكون الله كل شئ بنطقه ِ لأنهُ قال فكان وصار 
وبغير قول الله لم يكن اي شئ . 

الآب روح 
الأبن . (الكلمة)  روح . . بالنطق خلق كل شئ الله ما في العالم 
الروح القدس . هو روح 
الله روح . . هذا الروح الأزلي ظهر وانبثق في صورة الانسان  
والأن بما أن نطق الله أزلي ومع الله . فكيون نطق الله مع الله جوهرياً سرمدياً ازلياً  موجود  الوجود 
النطق موجود (الكلمة) منذُ الازل مع الله ولقد كون الله بهذا النطق كل شئ ما هو يرى وما لايرى 

الأنجيل كما دونهُ يوحنا أصحاح 1 

3كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ 

وبما ان نطق الله بهِ أوجد العالم فبغيره لم يكن شئ مما هو موجود الأن 

نفس السفر والأصحاح 

10كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ

قبل سرد يوحنا البشارة للخلاص لكل من يؤمن من اليهود وبعد ذلك الأمم 
افصح ان الذي ياتي بعدهُ كان قبلهُ وكان في العالم . 
وان يوحنا ظهر اولاً ولكن الثاني كان قبل الاول من جهة لاهوتهِ 
وازليتهِ دائم الوجود مع الله لأنهُ نطق الله . 
والأهم تكوين العالم كان ب المسيح اي الكلمة . كلمة الله الخالق . . 

رسالة مار بولس الى اهل افسس اصحاح 3 

9وَأُنِيرَ الْجَمِيعَ فِي مَا هُوَ شَرِكَةُ السِّرِّ الْمَكْتُومِ مُنْذُ الدُّهُورِ فِي اللهِ خَالِقِ الْجَمِيعِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.

هذا السر الذي كان مكتوم أصبح معلناً على الناس بشكل ظاهري لكل من يؤمن وحسب إيمانهُ يخلص اي كل من يؤمن بالله الذي ظهر في الجسد والعمل الذي قدمهُ ك كفارة للبشرية يخلص هو وينال الغفران الذي وعد به ِ الله للجميع 
السر تم كتمهُ وكان يتم الاظهار عنهُ قليلاً . قليلاً وحسب تحمل البشرية لوجود قوة خارقة تفوق العقل والتصور المحدود . *


----------



## حمورابي (23 يونيو 2010)

*قد تتشابهُ بعض المصطلحات مع كلمة ( أقنوم ) . ( ܩܢܘܿܡܵܐ) 
كائن موجود من ذاته ِ 
ألأزلي = ܐܝܼܬܼܝܵܐ  
صورة = ܨܲܠܸܡ . . ܨܲܠܡܹܵܐ 
 إنْ كان المعنى نفس الجوهر . 
الذات = ܝܵܬܼܐ *


----------



## حمورابي (23 يونيو 2010)

*ومن هذا المنطلق 
الصريح والأعلان الواضح الذي أعلنهُ السيد المسيح عن كونه ِ 
أزلي متواجد قبل الكون 
1 – 
1فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ

وتم الأعلان عن أزليته ِ في أكثر من حادث وموقف . 
2 – 
58قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».

والعالم كون بهِ وبهِ خلق الكل بما أنهُ النطق الخالق 

3- 3كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 4فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ
10كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ

وأنهُ من الآب ومنهُ نزل
4 -
 38لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ 

 ولذلك وضح أنهُ واحد مع الآب في الجوهر والتواجد الأزلي 
5- 
30أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ  
26لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، كَذلِكَ أَعْطَى الابْنَ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ 
وبما إن فكرة ظهور اللاهوت في الناسوت . 
يكون من رأى الناسوت فلقد رأى اللاهوت الأزلي 
فلقد أوضح السيد المسيح فكرة إن الله فيه ِ وهو كان متواجد وكون الكل به ِ بعدما أوضح الكثير من ألأمور للتلاميذ ولكل من جاء وطلب منهُ الحياة أو الأيمان لكي يشفى . من أي علةً كانت . 
فلقد أوضح السيد المسيح وجود الآب الأزلي فيه ِ 
بمعنى 
وجود نطق الله الخالق لكل شئ فيه ِ . ولقد أعلن السيد المسيح هذا الأمر في أكثر من موقف وبأكثر من أسلوب لغوي . 
6 -
 اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ 
10أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ 

ولقد وضح السيد المسيح إنْ الآب
 نطق الله بالدخول الي ذات الله ألأزلي ( الثالوث) . . ( الكلمة )  
حل فيه ِ وظهر فيه ِ وهذا ما قيل عنهُ الوحي 
ب 
ذات الله . 
يسوغ لي أيها ألأحبة 
أن أقول أن السيد المسيح أعلن عن لاهوته ِ وأزليته ِ 
المتواجد مع الله . وبهذا الأمر نستنتج أن 

رسالة العبرانيين أصحاح 13 

8يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ

يسوع في الماضي والحاضر والى الأبد . 

من هنا يظهر لنا خياران . 

1 – بما ان الأزلية محدودة لله وحدهُ الموجود قبل الوجود 
وبما إن يسوع موجود مع الله وكان الله . 

1فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ

فمن هذا المنطلق الصريح . 
المسيح هو الله . وبدون أي جدال ونكران حسب الأيات الظاهره أعلاهُ 
يجب قبول المسيح . 

2 – نكران السيد المسيح 
ولكن 
عن رغبة شخصية وليس عن قناعة بالدراسة والمطالعة وتسليم الذات لهُ حسب الخبر المفرح الذي بشر به ِ *


----------



## محب الحياة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع اكتر من رائع ويستحق كل تقدير

شكرا لك الرب يباركك...اخوك محب الحياة:sami73:


----------



## المهندي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*لقد قرأت موضوعك وهو علي فكره جميل جدا .*

*عندي بعض الاسئله لك يا مور انطونيوس *
*وهي :*

*1- ما هي الكلمه العبريه المقابله لكلمه اقنوما السريانيه ؟*
*2- ما هو المقابل العبري للكلمات الملونه بالاحمر *

*(( الله ثلاثه اقانيم و لكن الاقانيم الثلاثه لها طبيعه واحده ))*


----------



## حمورابي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*تحية
الزميل / المهندي 
ما دخل اللغة العبرية في إختيار كلمة آرامية المعنى . ! 
كان الهدف من الإختيار اصلاً هو كلمة آرامية المعنى لتوضيح الظهورات  
*


----------



## المهندي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

_تحيه لك يا حمورابي _
_كنت اريد ان اعرف فقط هل هناك كلمه عبريه مقابله لكلمه اقنوما السريانيه ام لا ؟_

_لاني تسألت كيف قال المسيح لليهود ان الله ثلاثه اقانيم و لكن الثلاثه اقانيم في طبيعه واحده _
_او _
_كيف تقول لليهودي ان الله ثلاثه اقانيم و لكن الثلاثه في طبيعه واحده اذا كان هذا اليهودي لا يعرف غير العبريه ؟_


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *تحية
> يجب المعرفة ان السيد المسيح لهُ طبيعتين فلا يجب غلط الامر او الأنحياز الى طبيعة بل ذكر الطبيعتين كما تم ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس .
> 
> مسألة الجوهر . ( الأزلي)
> ...



pm   	



ربنا يزيييييييييييييييييدك نعمه اخي حمورابي ردود بسم يسوع قويه جدااااااااااااااااا لاهوتيا و بتشرح التجسد و الثالوث بشكل قوي

ربنا يباركك

سلام​


----------



## حمورابي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*تحية 

كيف اقول لك إن الله تعالى ظهر على اساس ظهورين منفصلين تحت معنى ومصطلح 
( آرامي ) الذي هو ( اقنوم ) كذلك اقول لليهودي . 

ليس من الشرط ان كل الكلام يكون بتلك اللغة لكي تصل الفكرة كثير من الكلمات 
إما آرامية او عبرية او يونانية الأصل ولكن تفسر لكي يصل المعنى والمفهوم الى المستلم 

لكي يعي ما هو الغرض و الهدف من إستعمال هذه الكلمة اي كلمة كانت . 

ها حضرتك لا تعرف الآرامية ولكن تم شرح الكلمة لك ولجميع المشاهدين الكرام لكي تصل الفكرة والمغزى من إستعمال هذه الكلمة . 

*


----------



## المهندي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

_شكرا لك يا زميل حمورابي _
_علي العموم اعرف كيف استخرج الكلمه العبريه المقابله لكلمه اقنوما السريانيه _

_لان مور انطونيوس وضع النصوص الاراميه المقابله للنصوص اليونانيه للعهد الجديد _
_و المقابل اليوناني لكلمه اقنوما السريانيه في العهد الجديد اكيد استخدمت في الترجمه السبعينيه اليونانيه للعهد القديم و بها اعرف المقابل العبري للكلمه اليونانيه المقابله لكلمه اقنوما السريانيه _

_فشكرا لك_


----------



## حمورابي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*تحية

+gospel of truth+ :16_14_21:

من افتخر فاليفتخر بالرب 


الزميل  / المهندي 

لاشكر على واجب . على فكرة يوجد زميلة هنا تعرف العبرية سوف اسألها لو تواجدتْ 
وتقدم لك المساعدة اللازمة *


----------



## المهندي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

_حسنا حمورابي يمكنك ان تساعدني في هذه ..._

_شرح مور انطونيوس معني كلمه اقنوم ثم قال ان الله ثلاثه اقانيم _

_اي ان اقانيم جمع كلمه اقنوم _

_فكيف تكتب جمع كلمه اقنوم (( أقانيم )) بالسريانيه هل لك ان تخبرني ؟_


----------



## حمورابي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*المفرد = ܩܢܘܿܡܵܐ 
الجمع = ܩܢܘܿܡܹ̈ܐ *


----------



## Mor Antonios (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح للجميع*
*كيف احوالك صديقي العزيز المهندي*

*انت تقول :*


المهندي قال:


> *لقد قرأت موضوعك وهو علي فكره جميل جدا .*
> 
> *عندي بعض الاسئله لك يا مور انطونيوس *
> *وهي :*
> ...


 
*الامر بسيط عزيزي فاذا كنت تملك قاموس e-Sword ووضعت الايات المذكورة بالعربي ثم عملت مقارنة للترجمات فانك ستشاهد الكلمة العبرية المقابلة للاصل السرياني.*
*ثم احب التنوية ان لفظ الاقنوم كما كتبته انت (اقنوما) هو اللفظ الارامي القديم او ممكن ان تقول ايضا اللفظ الكلداني بينما الفظ السرياني هو ( قنومو).*
*ساضع لك مثلا الاية الاولى من موضوعي عن الاقانيم:*
*- ܐܰܝܟ݁ܰܢܳܐܓ݁ܶܝܪܕ݁ܠܰܐܒ݂ܳܐܐܺܝܬ݂ܚܰܝܶܐ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܗܳܟ݂ܰܢܳܐܝܰܗ݈ܒ݂ܐܳܦ݂ܠܰܒ݂ܪܳܐܕ݁ܢܶܗܘܽܘܢܚܰܝܶܐ **ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ܂(يو 5: 26).*
*26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته **كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.(يو 5: 26).*

*ففي قاموس ايسورد يعطيني النص المقابل (كلمة الاقنوم باللون الاحمر) وهو:*
*(HNT) כי כאשר לאב יש חיים בעצמו כן נתן גם־לבן להיות־לו חיים בעצמו.*
*فكلمة الاقنوم هنا العبرية جاءت בעצמו وبحسب القاموس الالكتروني الذي بيدي فهي تعني (بنفسه، شخصيا، بالذات، وحده).*
*وبحسب القاموس الذي على الانترنيت تعني (هو بذاته). وهذا هو موقع صفحة النت التي فيها الكلمة :*
http://pda.ttl.co.il/m/dic.aspx?d=he...A8%D7%92%D7%9D
*وهكذا عزيزي المهندي تعمل مع بقية الايات المذكورة بالبحث اي تضعها ببرنامج e-Sword وتقارن.*
*ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك **عزيزي المهندي.

**وهذا موقع قاموس اخر نجد ايضا بعض المعاني لكلمة اقنوم العبرية افتحه وضع كلمة (בעצמו) العبرية: *
*http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il...rew_results.pl*

*هُوَ نَفْسُهُ רבים بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ *
*צורות נוספות: بِنَفْسِهِ*
*הוּא בְּעַצְמוֹ*

*قَيُّوم [שורש: قوم] *
*הַקַּיָּם בְּעַצְמוֹ*

*وَثِقَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ *
*הֶאֱמִין בְּעַצְמוֹ*

*حَكَمَ نَفْسَهُ بِنَفْسِهِ *
*מָשַׁל בְּעַצְמוֹ, עָמַד בִּרְשׁוּת עַצְמוֹ

**طبعا لم انسى سؤالك الثاني ...لكني اريد تعليقك على ما كتبت وثم نتابع. وشكرا لاهتمامك.*


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*عزيزي المهندي
*
*انا مازلت انتظر تعليقك على كلامي؟ لمتابعة الحوار.*


----------



## المهندي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

_*الزميل العزيز مور انتونيوس *_

_*اسف جدا لي تأخري في الرد او متابعه الموضوع ارجو ان تصبر علي ايام قليله  حيث سأخذ اجازه قريبا بأذن الله و اضع مشاركتي *_


----------



## Mor Antonios (15 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندي قال:


> _*الزميل العزيز مور انتونيوس *_
> 
> _*اسف جدا لي تأخري في الرد او متابعه الموضوع ارجو ان تصبر علي ايام قليله  حيث سأخذ اجازه قريبا بأذن الله و اضع مشاركتي *_



 *ولا يهمك عزيزي 
كل ما بالأمر انه انشغل فكري عليك بسبب تأخرك بالرد، لكنك اوضحت الآن سبب ذلك، اتمنى لك اجازة سعيد لمتابعة حوارنا.
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*إسمحوا لى بمداخلة صغيرة
فمع أن الموضوع الأصلى مخصص للكلمة السريانية : إقنوم
إلاً أن الإستعانة باللغات القديمة معاً يفيد ويزيد الأمر وضوحاً
فجانب ما سبق ذكره ، أضع إلى جانبه ما هو موجود فى الترجمة القبطية
فسنجد أن اللغة القبطية إحتفظت بنفس الكلمة الأصلية اليونانية فى : عب1: 3 
وهى مكتوبة بالحروف العربية للتسهيل :..... بى إزموت إنتى تيف هيبوستاسيس
أى : صورة إقنومه
وبالطبع تظل الكلمة الأصلية هى المرجعية
فإنها تعنى الأساس المطلق أو ما لا قيام بدونه ، ولا تعنى شخصاً منفصلاً بذاته
++ والخلط بين المعنيين يؤدى لمشاكل بلا حدود ، تفتح الباب للشيطان على مصراعيه
وهو ما حدث فعلاً*


----------



## Mor Antonios (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *إسمحوا لى بمداخلة صغيرة
> فمع أن الموضوع الأصلى مخصص للكلمة السريانية : إقنوم
> إلاً أن الإستعانة باللغات القديمة معاً يفيد ويزيد الأمر وضوحاً
> فجانب ما سبق ذكره ، أضع إلى جانبه ما هو موجود فى الترجمة القبطية
> ...


*شكرا لمداخلتك وتوضيحك ان كلمة **هيبوستاسيس اليونانية هي موجوده هكذا بالترجمة القبطية**. ارجو ان ترجع للمداخلة رقم أربعة.
عزيزي مكرم انا ارد على شبهة اين ذكرت كلمة اقنوم بالكتاب المقدس وليس اين ذكرت كلمة **هيبوستاسيس لذلك ركزت على كلمة اقنوم بحرفها ولفظها.
ثم احب ان اوضح لك، انه لا يوجد خلط بين معنى الكلمتين السريانية واليونانية..وليست اليونانية هي المرجع بهذا البحث بل السريانية.
كلنا نعرف انه تاريخيا لم يفهم المتكلمون باليونانية على المتكلمون بالسريانية بعضهم البعض حول كلمة اقنوم السريانية ..بينما الان الامور اتضحت اكثر بسبب المعرفة الواسعة والاتطلاع على الثقافتين اليونانية والسريانية.

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الحبيب  مار أنطونيوس
أشكرك على بحثك الجاد القيم المفيد 
ومداخلتى لم تكن لأى غرض نقدى نهائياً ، بل لمنع عثرة الضعفاء ، ولمنع الفرصة على الخبثاء الذين يتربصون ليختطفوا كلمة من هنا أو هناك ، ليبنوا عليها الأكاذيب ، وليعثروا غير العلماء وغير الثابتين .
فأردت أن أوضح لهم أن كلمة هيبوستاسيس موجودة قبل ترجمتها بكلمة إقنوم ، وبالتالى فعقيدتنا سابقة على هذه الترجمة . وإن إستخدامنا لكلمة إقنوم هو إستخدام مصطلحى للتعبير عن الكلمة الأصلية الموجودة سابقاً .
++ أما بخصوص الترجمة السريانية للإنجيل ، فإنها فخر لنا كلنا ، بل فخر لكل مسيحى ، مثلها مثل الترجمات القديمة باللغات القديمة كلها ، فكلها برهان أكيد على سلامة الإنجيل منذ تلك العصور الأولى للمسيحية .
++ ولكم تمنيت من كل قلبى أن أتعلم السريانية لكى أرجع إليها عند دراسة كل كلمة فى الإنجيل ، ولكن الظروف الخاصة لم تسمح لى مع الأسف .
++ ولعل الله يجعل غزارة علمك لتكميل ما هو ناقص عندى ، وسأراسلك بهذا الخصوص بعد إذنك .


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أخى الحبيب  مار أنطونيوس
> أشكرك على بحثك الجاد القيم المفيد
> ومداخلتى لم تكن لأى غرض نقدى نهائياً ، بل لمنع عثرة الضعفاء ، ولمنع الفرصة على الخبثاء الذين يتربصون ليختطفوا كلمة من هنا أو هناك ، ليبنوا عليها الأكاذيب ، وليعثروا غير العلماء وغير الثابتين .
> فأردت أن أوضح لهم أن كلمة هيبوستاسيس موجودة قبل ترجمتها بكلمة إقنوم ، وبالتالى فعقيدتنا سابقة على هذه الترجمة . وإن إستخدامنا لكلمة إقنوم هو إستخدام مصطلحى للتعبير عن الكلمة الأصلية الموجودة سابقاً .
> ...


*شكرا لك حبيبي ربنا يباركك
انا عارف ما قصدته بتعليقك وانا سعيد لذلك واعرف انها ليست للنقد بل للتوضيح كما ذكرت حضرتك، وبصراحة اول مرة اعرف المعلومة الي حضرتك قدمتها بالنسبة للترجمة القبطية. ربنا يباركك واسرتك.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب مار أنطونيوس
ربنا يسوع يبارك حياتك وينميك فى كل بركة ونعمة لمجد إسمه إسمه القدوس


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ألف شكر أخى الحبيب مار أنطونيوس
> ربنا يسوع يبارك حياتك وينميك فى كل بركة ونعمة لمجد إسمه إسمه القدوس


*شكرا لك اخي الحبيب الرب يباركك*​


----------



## estifanjohn (6 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع وبسيط فى توضيحه وسهل الفهم - الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم ومريد المزيد


----------



## Mor Antonios (6 ديسمبر 2010)

estifanjohn قال:


> موضوع رائع وبسيط فى توضيحه وسهل الفهم - الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم ومريد المزيد


*شكرا لك يا estifanjohn*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*Mor Antonios*
*موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*Beautiful ,Awesome *
*more than awesome *

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Mor Antonios (8 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> *Mor Antonios*
> *موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> *Beautiful ,Awesome *
> ...


*شكرا لك ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## aymonded (25 يونيو 2014)

*14 + 15:  (إذ محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض الذي كان ضداً لنا وقد رفعه من الوسط مُسمراً إياه بالصليب) إذ جرد الرياسات والسلاطين أشهرهم جهارا ظافرا بهم فيه (الكلام عائد على ذات المسيح). (المفهوم هنا خطا يا غالي الكلام مش عائد على ذات المسيح خالص) (كولوسي 2: 15)*

* الترجمة هنا خطأ تماماً وبعيدة عن المعنى: كلام الرسول ليس له أي علاقة بذات المسيح، بل عائد على الصليب نفسه: ظافراً بهم في (الصليب)، طبعاً بقوة المصلوب نفسه، هو اللي أشهرهم جهاراً ظافراً بهم، ليس فيه هو بالطبع، بل في الصليب، لأن معنى فيه هو يعني اتحد بهم وصلبهم وهذا يستحيل لأنه لم يتحد بطبع آخر غير بطبيعة الإنسان فقط وحدها، مع أنه صلبنا احنا معه وليس الرياسات والسلاطين (والقصد منهم الشيطان والأرواح الشريرة) لأنه لم يأخذهم في ذاته إطلاقاً، رجاء قراءة النص على ضوء ما قبله لفهم الآية في معناها الصحيح...*​


----------

